# Pallet Shifting



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For dogs with an over bite or an under bite, has anyone heard of pallet shifting where the top and bottom come in line by 6 months?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From what I've heard about sight hounds, their mouths do a lot of shifting before they mature. I don't know this to be fact. I had one of my Border terriers that had a undershot mouth when small but matured with a level bite.


----------

